# Polo Wraps Vs. Legacy Boots



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

legacy boots, they stay put and actually seem to have some sort of support to them.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I prefer boots over polos hands down... easier to wrap and not mess up.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I've been stuck with polo wraps, as my boots have yet to come in.. and let's just say that I prefer boots because they're much more convenient and I feel like they'll be much more consistent, although my wrapping is getting much better.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Well that depends if you want a boot or a wrap...they are completely different. If I wanted a boot I would go with Pro Equine but I am not a fan of the legacies at all, to much bulk around the ankles. And if I wanted Polos I would go with ones that aren't paper thin, and have good stretch. 

Also depends on what your doing and want from the boot/wrap.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I really like my Legacy boots personally, but I love polos too. However, for ease of use, boots. A lot of people dont' like the way the Legacys fit, but personally I never had a problem if you find the right size. 

However, if you want a damned nice boot, I'd check out the Iconoclaust boots...Expensive but worth every penny.


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

Ok, and how would I know what size of fit I need to get?


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

EthanQ said:


> Ok, and how would I know what size of fit I need to get?


I have found that there is generally a size chart with each brand. 
Like I found this one here ;-)
Classic Equine Pro Tech Boots Front - Statelinetack.com
If you scroll down to Product Summary, far right of the screen is the size chart


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Lol admittedly I just kinda wing it. 

"Yep, that one looks like a medium. Kay, let's go get 'em." :lol:


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I prefer professional choice elites. But the boots vs. polos...? boots all the way


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

Boots all the way. Polos and I aren't friends.


----------

